# How/where to sell rabbits?



## Lindafisk

We got three rabbits last year for $5 from a lady that didn't want them. Some kind of a lop and 2 new zealand looking ones. Got them as pets, have had one accidental breeding and four babies.....I really like the rabbits and would maybe like to have a few more of a different breed.....but goodness, how do you sell them? I have some really cute little ones but have had almost no response to ads I have placed. The feed store guy sells a few but he told me that people just give them to him to sell because they don't want them! 
I would think about eating them but my family would revolt. LOL So I think I need to stick to ones as pets- for a pet market -if I can ever figure it out. 
So how did everyone get started and for what reason? To sell for pets of food or for personal use only? Maybe it will give me some ideas....thanks!


----------



## bluebird2o2

Some people have a pet market and some dont.i get the most interest in the spring when 4H kids are looking for rabbits.I had a pet store that bought a few but i had too drive them into pittsburgh which was not close.i sell most of mine at shows and the rest that are not show quality i usually sell at a livestock auction.you wont get much at these auctions.usually 2 or 3 dollars.I raise only pedigreed rabbits.i get few calls from those papers as i live out in the country.sales are poor this year as many people cant afford gas.


----------



## monsoon

In my area i find a good amount of people rehoming on www.craigslist.com (not allowed to sell but a rehoming fee is ok). Try both in the *pets* section and *farm and garden. *


----------



## Terry W

I am working on developing a market in restaurants and catering. One of the CSAs will arrange for buyers if I can supply 'kosher' animals. I have a person nearby who likes to buy older culls for some of his sausage customers. The 4-H group here-- forget it!! Of course, there is a pet food processor nearby-- but I have my group pretty much cleared out of small rabbits and now we have to start getting the larger breeds raised up-- I was actually offered- for free- 15 Lionheads last week-- umm, no thanks!!!! Too small, too cute, and too much coat maintenance.


----------



## SFM in KY

My major reason for the rabbits is to fill my freezer ... and there appears to be a reasonable (like half a dozen people I've spoken to) market for meat rabbits locally. If that does, in fact, prove to be true ... and there is an ongoing demand for meat rabbits to sell, I will probably add additional does as I need to produce more.

I am going to try to develop a pet market as well, but it will be slower and will probably end up with some crosses to start with, since I already have standard Rex I may get a mini Rex buck and breed one or two of the does to him to begin with. 

My plan is to get one or two litters ready to go to "pet homes" and then take them to one of the outdoor "farm/ flea market" places that allow animals and see if any of them sell. If they do, fine ... if not, they can still go to the freezer ... they will be smaller but certainly will still go into the stewpot.

If there isn't a local market at all, then I'll probably just keep the mini as a pet and go on with the meat rabbits.

All of my standard Rex does ... and the one buck ... are pedigreed as well. So this gives me the option of selling some of the youngsters to other people looking for pedigreed Rex for breeding stock. One of the first things I will do for that market will be to build a website with photos ... again ... I don't expect a big demand, but there may be some sales from that and I may be able to expand it as I learn more about the demand.


----------



## RiverPines

If you breed not to eat them, the main thing is to look for a rabbit breed thats in demand in your area! If you area is over flowing in lops, you probably would have to practically give them away to get rid of them.

Knowing whats out there is the most important factor.


----------



## vulpinefarms

I think your best bet is to find a breed that you really enjoy. If you don't enjoy the breed, you will not find your hobby near as enjoyable. I find that placing an ad on your online local newspaper is cheap ($1.99) and I've never not had it pay for itself. I don't find the local feedstore as profitable. Build a quick website on Freewebs and post your for sale bunnies. My best customers are the repeat customers. If you have quality rabbits, people seem to realize it and come back for more.


----------



## Lindafisk

Ok, I think I have a plan....there is a monthly flea market that is close and I think it is this weekend so I am going to try and go and check out what is there, it's the only place I know of that has animals. There is a farmers market in another town but I don't know if they have animals- so I have to find someone to ask!
Then, I am going to make up a few fliers with pics and post them in the local feed store and the bigger one in the next town. Maybe that will help. And the local little paper- I will call and find out how much an ad is. 
There are some ads on craigslist for rabbits but not many, and they are adds for lots of different kinds so I wonder if I was offering a complete set-up with rabbit and cage and food if it would go over well.....ya'll have me thinking now, thanks!


----------



## rabbitgeek

Terry W said:


> I am working on developing a market in restaurants and catering. One of the CSAs will arrange for buyers if I can supply 'kosher' animals.


The CSA doesn't know that rabbits are not kosher?

For some good info on restaurant sales, 
go to meatrabbits on yahoogroups message#62253
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Meatrabbits/message/62253

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## tbishop

rabbitgeek said:


> The CSA doesn't know that rabbits are not kosher?
> 
> Have a good day!
> Franco Rios


I've often wondered if rabbits could be kosher. I grew up in a theologically saturated household and things like this came up often at home and at school. I thought I remembered something about them being considered kosher but then someone recently told me that they wouldn't raise them because they were only eating kosher food (they didn't use that word, but it sums it up much more succinctly). Anyway, thanks for the info.


Tim


----------

